# SP Change: This may take a minute



## qIroS (Feb 3, 2002)

Rearranged a season pass to a higher priority and got the usual message about it taking a minute.

This was 1.5 hours ago.

The TiVo is unresponsive so I can't switch to AUX or Live TV.

I've had these things take 10 minutes or so before but never this long.

Will it still be recording programmes whilst doing this? The red light has been off and on a couple of times so far.

How long should I wait? This is a TiVo with a single 120GB drive, 170 SPs and a full Now Playing list.


----------



## qIroS (Feb 3, 2002)

qIroS said:


> Rearranged a season pass to a higher priority and got the usual message about it taking a minute.
> 
> This was 1.5 hours ago.
> 
> ...


Well, at 10:15 it finished.

Blimey, I'm not moving another SP again.

Is this down to the fact that I have so many SPs and WLs - most of the SPs are for now defunct programmes or because I have all the Sky Digital channels inc. Movies, Sport etc. Or a combination?

This is not really usable the way it is right now!


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

qIroS said:


> This is not really usable the way it is right now!


That's why sanderton wrote a Tivoweb module to re-order Season Passes, which take place immediately


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like you could really benefit from a cachecard and some extra memory...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

qIroS said:


> 170 SPs and a full Now Playing list.


Bloody hell!  However, I think there are some people on here who could beat you


----------



## qIroS (Feb 3, 2002)

It doesn't make for a responsive TiVo it would appear.

I really don't want to mess with the internals any more for a couple of reasons

1) It's old and if it breaks.. That's probably that realistically and 

2) About 18 months ago I got rid of all my PC based hardware and only have Macs in the house so I probably can't run all the tools needed for hardware upgrades any more.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Bloody hell!  However, I think there are some people on here who could beat you


Only just - at 176, but I had recently reduced the list somewhat.


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

Did you try the Tivoweb module?


----------



## qIroS (Feb 3, 2002)

Can I install Tivoweb without a PC? I don't have any kind of ethernet on the TiVo either.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Without a PC or network, no.

There's a fisrt step which needs doing with the HD in a PC to set it up to use it without a network (or rather, with a network over a serial cable)


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

kitschcamp said:


> Only just - at 176, but I had recently reduced the list somewhat.


*cough* 397 SPs (lots for things I hope come back for new series') and 57 ARWLs (mainly high totty value actors/actresses  )


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

I recently trimmed a load that definitely are not, and Stuart's "watch once and never again" tracker software meant I was unlikely ever to notice them again


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

LJ said:


> *cough* 397 SPs (lots for things I hope come back for new series') and 57 ARWLs (mainly high totty value actors/actresses  )


 LJ - can I get a backup dump of those ARWLs ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Now why didn't I think to ask that


----------

